# Atkinson engine



## RaceSoft (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello, 
I have finally finished my next engine - Atkinson engine by Mr. Ridders (thank you very much). I worked on it cca 6 months with some breaks (another projects). Here some pics and video:

















[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGJW2lZ1wHU[/ame]

Whole progress of work is photographed at http://s191.photobucket.com/albums/z173/RaceSoft/Atkinson%20engine/  and http://s191.photobucket.com/albums/z173/RaceSoft/Vapor%20carburetor/.

Many thanks for you patience.

Petr


----------



## metalmad (Jul 7, 2011)

Cool over head cam Petr :bow: :bow:
Pete


----------



## lazylathe (Jul 7, 2011)

Excellent workmanship!
Love the gold anodizing you did on certain parts!!

Great video and sounding engine!
Congratulations!!!

Andrew


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 7, 2011)

You have done a marvelous job. After seeing your first post a few weeks ago, I did a web search for Atkinson cycle engine. There are a number of different sites, all offering a bit of information. I clicked on one of them (I don't know which one), and immediately downloaded the "Windows Security Virus" which took over my computer, switched off my anti-virus, and "ate" all the information off my hard-drive. I then had to have a new computer custom built, to the tune of $2300, and I never did find out any more about Atkinson engines.----Brian


----------



## lazylathe (Jul 7, 2011)

And that is why i LOVE my MAC!!! ;D


----------



## n4zou (Jul 7, 2011)

Brian Rupnow  said:
			
		

> You have done a marvelous job. After seeing your first post a few weeks ago, I did a web search for Atkinson cycle engine. There are a number of different sites, all offering a bit of information. I clicked on one of them (I don't know which one), and immediately downloaded the "Windows Security Virus" which took over my computer, switched off my anti-virus, and "ate" all the information off my hard-drive. I then had to have a new computer custom built, to the tune of $2300, and I never did find out any more about Atkinson engines.----Brian



I switched to Linux (current distribution is Ubuntu) years ago. I've found it handles my every wish and need. No Windoze OS for me at all. The last Windows OS Software I used was Windows 95. I still can't understand why anyone continues to pay for and use defective OS software.


----------



## kustomkb (Jul 7, 2011)

Beautiful job Petr. It looks and runs great!

When I hit play on the video my 17 month old Son ran over to see and pointed and said "Bwup Bwup Bwup" That means "awesome job, I love how the linkages go round and round"


----------



## RaceSoft (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks everybody for your views and comments.

Petr


----------



## mgbrv8 (Jul 15, 2011)

Petr great work and the workman ship is also great. I have to admit I love the bandaged finger in the video. 

Dave


----------



## Orrin (Jul 15, 2011)

Bravo, Petr! Your craftsmanship ranks with the best!

Orrin


----------



## cfellows (Jul 16, 2011)

That's a mighty pretty engine! Those Atkinsons do jump around a lot if you don't clamp them down!

Chuck


----------



## danstir (Jul 22, 2011)

Really nice looking engine, I hadn't seen one like it before.


----------



## d-m (Jul 24, 2011)

I really enjoyed the video I am a fan of seeing things move and there is some serious movement there!!!! When I was a kid I saw a Flathead ford run with one head off I was hooked from there. Really nice work Thm: Thm: 
Dave


----------



## RaceSoft (Jul 29, 2011)

Many thanks for all yours comment.

2mgbrv8: finger is now OK!

2cfellows: yes, engine not very good balanced. But in low RPM not jumping around - low RPM look better!

2d-m: I love many movement parts on engines too.

Thx for your patience.

With big regard Petr


----------

